# November Langeland Brandung



## damsob (26. September 2016)

Ich möchte in der ersten November Woche nach Langeland fahren...kann mir jemand sagen wo ich auf Langeland gut Dorsche in dieser Zeit von Brandung fangen kann? Würde gern in Spodsbjerg ein Haus mieten.....kann ich hier Dorsche von der Brandung fangen. Möchte gerne ein Haus direkt am Angelplatz, so dass ich nicht viel fahren muss....hoffe mir kann jemand helfen..danke


----------



## buttweisser (27. September 2016)

*AW: November Langeland Brandung*

Eigentlich ist November ideal, aber zurzeit kann niemand voraussagen, ob es bis dahin besser wird mit Dorsch auf Langeland. Und in Spodsbjerg kannst du das Brandungsangeln gleich vergessen, da gibt es auf LL bessere Plätze. D.h., du mußt von Spodsbjerg aus immer mit dem Auto fahren, entweder nördlich oder südlich davon.


----------



## damsob (27. September 2016)

*AW: November Langeland Brandung*

Ok, weißt Du wo ich am besten ein Haus Miete wo ich gleich am Haus gut angeln kann.?


----------



## Windelwilli (28. September 2016)

*AW: November Langeland Brandung*

Ich kenne eigentlich nur ein Ferienhaus in Bagenkop das direkt am Wasser liegt, dazu noch die roten Reihenhäuser im Bagenkopener Hafen und noch ein paar direkt im Hafen von Lohals. Sonst musst du zumindest immer erst über den Dünenwall rüber. Das sind dann die Häuser die mit 150m zum Wasser angegeben sind. Ist aber immer Luftlinie mit beiden Augen zu, gemessen, bis jetzt war es eigentlich immer real die etwa doppelte Entfernung.

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## buttweisser (28. September 2016)

*AW: November Langeland Brandung*

Also gleich am Haus angeln ist schon bissl übertrieben oder? Mit ein paar Metern Fußweg (so 100-500m) sollte man schon rechnen. Wie Windelwilli schon schreibt, gibt es in Südlangeland einige Häuser in und um Bagenkop, sowie die Feriensiedlungen Bukkemose, Fredmose, Vesteregn und Ristinge, wo Häuser relativ nah am Wasser stehen.

Ich kann Dir das Haus LT10 von Langeland-Touristik.dk empfehlen. Das Haus hat einen herrlichen Blick auf den Belt, gehört zu einem ehemaligen Bauernhof und es sind so 400-500m Feldweg bis zum Strand Holmgard,  einem der besten Brandungsangelplätze auf Langeland.

Und kauf Dir "Der Angelführer Langeland" von Udo Schröter, da sind mehrer Plätze wunderbar beschrieben.


----------



## Mefospezialist (30. September 2016)

*AW: November Langeland Brandung*

Zum Brandungsangeln auf Langeland:
Dorsch geht sehr gut am Dovnsklint. Vom Parkplatz aus links den Strand wählen. Dort hat man wenig Hänger und dort gibt es Dorsch satt.

Nach rechts vom Parkplatz vor der Steilküste ist es noch besser aber dort ist es sehr steinig. Abrisse hat man dort immer und man sollte auf jeden Fall Ersatz dabei haben. Jedoch haben wir da schon Dorsche bis 89cm gefangen.

Richtig dicke Plattfische gibt es bei Fodslette, den Haveskovveij runter zum Strand und dann noch 100m nach links vom Parkplatz. Dort kann man ruhig mit 2/0 er Haken auf Platte angeln. Das schont die kleinen und dort gibt es mehr als genug Klodeckel. 
Am Strand von Illebolle gibt es auch Plattfisch aber dort geht es nur wenn wirklich guter auflandiger Wind ab Stärke 3 weht. 

Wenn Du zu diesen beiden Plätzen halbwegs Zentral wohnen möchtest, würde ich Fredmöse empfehlen. Dort sind wir immer. Prima Ferienhäuser in verschiedenen Größen.


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (30. September 2016)

*AW: November Langeland Brandung*

Nur mal nebenbei:
Ich muss gestehen, mich überfällt noch immer diese pubertäre Heiterkeit, wenn wir an den Ortsschildern von Fodslette und Fredmöse vorbeifahren...

Ansonsten ist der Strand von Botofte berühmt für seine Plattfischvorkommen. Im November kann auch sehr gut tagsüber gefangen werden. Wir konnten besonders bis mittags durchschnittlich größere Fische fangen. 

Dabei spielte eine gute Strömung immer die größte Rolle. Bedeckt ist gut und wir konnten die besten Fänge bei leichtem Südwind machen. 

Petri, Carsten


----------



## buttweisser (30. September 2016)

*AW: November Langeland Brandung*

Wir müssen bei den Namen auch immer lachen, aber es heißt doch Fredmose und nicht Freds Möse oder? 

Und einige Straßenschilder von Fodslette wurden schon von deutschen Anglern bzw., deutschen Idioten geklaut und das ist entschieden zuviel.


----------



## damsob (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: November Langeland Brandung*

Wie ist es mit der Westküste, könnte ein Haus in Stoense mieten..? Hat hier jemand Erfahrung von der Brandung?


----------



## Windelwilli (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: November Langeland Brandung*

Naja, Ristinge Strand geht ganz gut auf Platte. Und Mefo ist auch gut an der Westküste. Dorsch aber eher nicht, zu flach.

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: November Langeland Brandung*

Ja, in Ristinge kann man bei SW - Wind auf Plattfisch gehen. Musst halt im Herbst die goldene Mitte mit dem Wind finden. Unter 4 Windstärken und damit ohne Welle habe ich dort einige Male so gut wie nichts gefangen, über 5 Windstärken gibt's wahrscheinlich Kraut ohne Ende. Mit Welle habe ich dort einige Male gut gefangen (> 10 Stück). 
Allerdings fangen die Strände bei Botofte eventuell auch bei südlichen, also ablandigen Winden besser, solange der Wasserstand nicht so niedrig ist. Das ist dann natürlich wesentlich angenehmer zu Angeln. 
Ich kann nur nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass die Angelei von Sonnenaufgang bis mittags auf Plattfisch meist erfolgreicher war, als in die Nacht hinein zu fischen. Das harmoniert auch mit dem Schlafrhythmus für eventuelle Bootsfahrten besser...

LG C.


----------



## Allroundtalent (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: November Langeland Brandung*

Moin, 

 ich werde über Silvester auf Langeland sein, fast fußläufig zu Dovns Klint. 

 Deshalb verfolge ich natürlich auch diesen Thread. 

 Meine Frage, die auch in das Thema passt:
 Woher bezieht ihr eure Würmer? Ich habe vor, diese in Ristinge selbst zu plümpern. Aus den Jahren zuvor (da war der Zielfisch allerdings immer MeFo) weiß ich, dass es dort Würmer geben dürfte. Da die Halbinsel bzw. das Gebiet aber im Frühjahr nicht zu betreten ist, stellt sich mir die Frage, ob das plümpern dort überhaupt erlaubt ist? 
 Wenn nein, gibt es alternative Orte zum plümpern? 
 Wenn alle Stricke reißen, wo kann ich zu der Jahreszeit frische Würmer käuflich erwerben (ggf. auch ohne bis nach Spodsbjerg zu fahren)?

 Danke im Voraus!


----------



## hoffmannru (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: November Langeland Brandung*

Hallo,

für den südlichen Bereich von LL, Nähe Bagenkop, habe ich auch noch eine sehr gute Adresse anzubieten:
http://www.langeland.dk/de/broegaard-gdk681151
Das Haus liegt in Sichtweite vom Strand, ca. 500m, bei Vognsbjerg. Der Strandabschnitt soll gut zum Plattfischangeln sein.
Dorsch gibt's eh nicht mehr.
In dem Haus wohne ich zur Zeit selber und kann es nur enpfehlen.

Ich empfehle Dir außerdem eine große Wanne mit Wattwürmern mitzubringen. Hier gibt es keine. Und für Seeringler verlangen sie inzwischen Preise, dass mir die Lust vergangen ist: 10€ für 125g! 
Und da sind auch so Kleine dabei, dass Du sie nicht auf die Nadel kriegst. In meinen Augen ist das reine Abzocke. Oder findet ihr das normal?

Gruß

Fangnix


----------



## damsob (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: November Langeland Brandung*

So jetzt habe ich gebucht....aber für Ende Dezember bukkemose...
Kann mir jemand Tipps dazu geben?
Köder? Watt oder Seeringelwurm? Wo kaufe ich die am besten? Geht auch anderer Köder?
In welcher Tageszeit ist es am besten ?
Welche Angelplätze bei Bukkemose?


----------



## Stulle (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: November Langeland Brandung*

Wir sind gerade hier oben nach 2 beißt nichts also gleich morgens los und nachmittags was anderes Unternehmen, von Leo's is nichts zu sehen.


----------



## Allroundtalent (22. November 2016)

*AW: November Langeland Brandung*

Moin, 

 war oder ist jemand gerade auf der schönen Insel und kann aus der Brandung berichten? 
 Ich plane meinen Trip um Silvester, Würmer werde ich vornehmlich aus Deutschland mitnehmen, ich halte wohl kurz bei DS in Flensburg an. Selber plümpern werde ich dann wohl nur, wenn ich zwingend Nachschub brauche. 
 Je nach Wind und Wetter werde ich hauptsächlich die südlicheren Plätze befischen, sprich, Gulstav, Keldsnor, Fredmose, Fodslette und Ristinge. 
 Für vor Ort Infos wäre ich euch dankbar!


----------

